# Benefits Of Riding An E-bike



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

Riding an e-bike can not only enjoy the scenery along the way, but also have more free time. In addition, riding an e-bike has many other benefits.

1. Reduce household carbon emissions. If you ride an e-bike to work instead of driving a car, your family's carbon emissions can be reduced by at least six percent.

2. Reduce traffic congestion. E-bikes are small in size, which reduces the probability of congestion. And can reduce commuting time.

3. Help stay healthy. Riding an e-bike allows your body to get exercise, thereby maintaining a healthy state.

4. Reduce space occupation. The parking space for one car is enough to put several e-bikes. If more and more people ride e-bikes, the parking lot area will be greatly reduced.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Will it help finding lost socks?


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Replace e-bike with CRF450? Do all those even quicker. 
But hey, sometimes the weather is crappy and I want to take my car, or I'm going to play golf.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I require a ginormous pickup truck with 35" tires and at least 400hp to haul myself to and fro from work. Safety first.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This is a mountain bike site.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I do wonder whether it's time for there to be a splinter site such as emtbr or such like.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

5. It’s fun.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

J.B. Weld said:


> I require a ginormous pickup truck with 35" tires and at least 400hp to haul myself to and fro from work. Safety first.


And to tow your toyhauler that you take to the trailhead with your e-bike. Might want a shower or margarita after your 'workout'.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Shower AND margarita.
Sheesh -- get it right, will ya.
=sParty


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Will it help finding lost socks?


I was building a new E-bike yesterday and in the corner saw some socks that I thought I had lost.

So in short, my experience is that they will in fact help you find lost socks.


----------



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Will it help finding lost socks?


Thank you for your reply. This obviously cannot.


----------



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

Mudguard said:


> Replace e-bike with CRF450? Do all those even quicker.
> But hey, sometimes the weather is crappy and I want to take my car, or I'm going to play golf.


Thank you for your reply. You can opt for an electric bike when the weather is nice or when you want to get fit.


----------



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

J.B. Weld said:


> I require a ginormous pickup truck with 35" tires and at least 400hp to haul myself to and fro from work. Safety first.


Thank you for your reply. That's also a good choice.


----------



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

Jayem said:


> This is a mountain bike site.
> 
> View attachment 1971459


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

Sparticus said:


> 5. It’s fun.


Thank you for your reply. Yes, it will be fun.


----------



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

LMN said:


> I was building a new E-bike yesterday and in the corner saw some socks that I thought I had lost.
> 
> So in short, my experience is that they will in fact help you find lost socks.


Thank you for your reply. really? If that's the case then that's really cool.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

So thankful for new members. One of the things that keeps this place interesting.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> So thankful for new members. One of the things that keeps this place interesting.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

1. Reduce carbon emission? What about the mining and battery manufacturing involved? And the energy to charge the battery? I'm not arguing, just asking a question


----------



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

mtnbkrmike said:


> So thankful for new members. One of the things that keeps this place interesting.


Thank you for your reply. Hope to discuss more about e-bikes with you in the future.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

Stanceslao said:


> 1. Reduce carbon emission? What about the mining and battery manufacturing involved? And the energy to charge the battery? I'm not arguing, just asking a question


Thank you for your reply. I see what you mean, but electric bikes do reduce carbon emissions compared to cars. The energy used to charge the battery is nowhere near as great as the reduced carbon emissions.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

AOSTIRMOTOR01 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Hope to discuss more about e-bikes with you in the future.


Indeed.


----------



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Indeed. From hours ago…
> View attachment 1971479


Wow, what a beautiful view and the e-bikes are nice too.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Carbon emissions. The biggest scam of the 21st Century. You don't need an alibi to ride your eBike. 

In fact, It's loaded with chemistry and dangerous heavy metals like lithium mined by child laborers. Nothing to do about it because what can you do? There's no way to responsibly source industrial products like mountain bikes.


----------



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

Ailuropoda said:


> Carbon emissions. The biggest scam of the 21st Century. You don't need an alibi to ride your eBike.
> 
> In fact, It's loaded with chemistry and dangerous heavy metals like lithium mined by child laborers. Nothing to do about it because what can you do? There's no way to responsibly source industrial products like mountain bikes.


Compared with fuel vehicles, the carbon emissions of e-bikes mainly occur in the production and transportation links. As for the driving process, almost no carbon emissions are produced.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

AOSTIRMOTOR01 said:


> Compared with fuel vehicles, the carbon emissions of e-bikes mainly occur in the production and transportation links. As for the driving process, almost no carbon emissions are produced.


The whole carbon footprint thing is the scam. Just ride your bike. No need to justify it to your Ruling Class. If you need an alibi you must have committed a crime. Not everything has to be sustainable or whatever the current duckspeak happens to be. It's like when people comment to me, "Riding your bike must be very therapeutic."

Nah, buddy...it's just a bike. I have fun riding it. 

Why do you need all that technology to ride a bike, anyway? I'm greener than you because I don't use motors.


----------

